# Yes, You Should Still Wear a Mask After Covid-19 Vaccination



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2021)

_Experts don’t yet know if Covid-19 vaccines prevent the virus’ spread—and it may take months to find out

Most vaccines still seem to prevent worst outcomes, like hospitalization and death, against the new variants. However, it may be months before researchers have conclusive findings about how viral transmission from vaccinated individuals to unvaccinated individuals works…_

https://www.smithsonianmag.com/scie...ar-mask-after-covid-19-vaccination-180977054/


----------



## terry123 (Feb 28, 2021)

I intend to wear mine after I get the vaccine.  I trust Dr. Falcui and the science.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 1, 2021)

Most indoor places require that you wear a mask, anyway. They don't know who has had two vaccine shots, or when,  or one vaccine shot, or none at all. So there really isn't any choice right now. Eventually, the masks will come off, when we reach herd immunity or something close to it.


----------



## win231 (Mar 1, 2021)

Yes, we have to take all the precautions & restrictions whether we've been vaccinated or not.
'Cuz the vaccine works so well.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 1, 2021)

It works* very well* at doing what it's intended to do - prevent serious illness, hospitalizations and deaths.  

It's not a magic wand.


----------



## 911 (Mar 1, 2021)

Remember when we were told that once we had 70-75% of the U.S. population immunized (herd immunity) that it may be possible for the masks to come off? Fauci's new narrative now is that we may have to wear masks through 2021 and into 2022.


----------



## 911 (Mar 1, 2021)

StarSong said:


> It works* very well* at doing what it's intended to do - prevent serious illness, hospitalizations and deaths.
> 
> It's not a magic wand.


That's all well and good, but for one that had COVID, I would really like to live with some normalcy again. I had imagined that with a  95% efficacy rating, we would be able to breathe normal again. We sit around and talk about the good old days when we didn't have to wear a mask.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Mar 1, 2021)

911 said:


> Remember when we were told that once we had 70-75% of the U.S. population immunized (herd immunity) that it may be possible for the masks to come off? Fauci's new narrative now is that we may have to wear masks through 2021 and into 2022.





It will be recalled that initially Dr Fauci advised the public _against_ wearing masks:

Fauci says he doesn't regret telling Americans not to wear masks at the beginning of the pandemic (msn.com)


It appears he was being led in this regard by trump.  Sad that it happened that way.  We do not know how many died as a consequence of this ill advised idea.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 1, 2021)

Information on what works and what does not was a moving target from the very beginning. COIVD-19 was completely new to the infectious disease experts. With all the variants, they continue to find out more and more information. As they years go by, they will be able to record all the damage that COVID-19 has inflicted on the human body.


----------



## 911 (Mar 1, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> It will be recalled that initially Dr Fauci advised the public _against_ wearing masks:
> 
> Fauci says he doesn't regret telling Americans not to wear masks at the beginning of the pandemic (msn.com)
> 
> ...


Yeah, he went from no masks, to masks, to double masks, then triple masks, now we may never get these rags off of our face.,


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Mar 1, 2021)

Well it looks like I'll be wearing it for the rest of my life since I'm not getting vaccinated. The vaccine is useless to me with Agammaglobulinemia. As for Dr. Fauci, well I won't say anything.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 1, 2021)

Since this virus is so new, No One really knows how it will all play out over the next couple of years.....or longer.  All a person can do is get the vaccines, and remain cautious.  Even with the current shots, it may still be possible to get one of the "variants" that seem to be of increasing concern.  

I fully expect to have to wear a mask for the foreseeable future.  While masks can be quite a nuisance, the "alternatives" are far worse.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 1, 2021)

911 said:


> Remember when we were told that once we had 70-75% of the U.S. population immunized (herd immunity) that it may be possible for the masks to come off? Fauci's new narrative now is that we may have to wear masks through 2021 and into 2022.


Problem is getting 70% - 75% of the US population vaccinated, never mind the rest of the world.  Vaccine availability is increasing noticeably in many parts of the US.  By summer vaccines will likely be available to anyone who wants one.    

Like you, I've had Covid and am eager to return to normalcy. Given how sick you were, I know you don't begrudge continuing safety measures until vaccines have been offered to everyone.

My personal prediction: by late summer, groups of people who've all been vaccinated will start gathering together, unmasked.  Of course, this is assuming new variants that defeat the vaccines and prior infections don't rear their ugly heads before then.  

Mask mandates in stores and other public spaces will probably continue for a while.

Transplant recipients, folks on chemo, and those with other immune system compromises will probably mask up when in public spaces - and because of COVID they won't attract much attention by doing so.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 1, 2021)

911 said:


> Yeah, he went from no masks, to masks, to double masks, then triple masks, now we may never get these rags off of our face.,


If this were all Fauci's fault why is most of the rest of the world in the same boat?


----------



## Brookswood (Mar 1, 2021)

Of course, one must still wear the mask and be careful.  Having the vaccine is not the end of Covid, but it is good protection against getting it and getting it very bad.   But don't get on the Negative Nancy train that says nothing has changed for you.  After having the shot and giving it a few weeks to get the immunity up I had my first indoor dinner with friends at their home.  Yes, they are vacinated also.   It felt good.  Would I go to a crowded theater or bar or public event or church?  No.  But, I will carefully spend more time, unmasked, with other careful friends.


----------



## 911 (Mar 1, 2021)

StarSong said:


> If this were all Fauci's fault why is most of the rest of the world in the same boat?


Hey, we gotta’ blame someone. It’s the American way.


----------



## 911 (Mar 1, 2021)

Brookswood said:


> Of course, one must still wear the mask and be careful.  Having the vaccine is not the end of Covid, but it is good protection against getting it and getting it very bad.   But don't get on the Negative Nancy train that says nothing has changed for you.  After having the shot and giving it a few weeks to get the immunity up I had my first indoor dinner with friends at their home.  Yes, they are vacinated also.   It felt good.  Would I go to a crowded theater or bar or public event or church?  No.  But, I will carefully spend more time, unmasked, with other careful friends.


I would like to think that the CDC or another group is doing testing with those that have been inoculated with the vaccine and housed with others who have COVID-19.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 1, 2021)

win231 said:


> Yes, we have to take all the precautions & restrictions whether we've been vaccinated or not.
> 'Cuz the vaccine works so well.


The vaccine works like it is supposed to work.  It keeps you from getting extremely ill and dying, but if that is the outcome you would prefer then don’t get the vaccine.  Plenty other people will willingly take your shot.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 1, 2021)

ProTruckDriver said:


> Well it looks like I'll be wearing it for the rest of my life since I'm not getting vaccinated. The vaccine is useless to me with Agammaglobulinemia. As for Dr. Fauci, well I won't say anything.


Sorry to hear that ProTruckDriver, you would not be alone in this awful predicament,  just looked that long word up and it said -

_*Agammaglobulinemia *is a group of inherited immune deficiencies characterized by a low concentration of antibodies in the blood due to the lack of particular lymphocytes in the blood and lymph._

but have no idea what that means.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Mar 1, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> _*Agammaglobulinemia *is a group of inherited immune deficiencies characterized by a low concentration of antibodies in the blood due to the lack of particular lymphocytes in the blood and lymph._
> 
> but have no idea what that means.


My Oncologist said from the looks of my blood work I can't make antibodies very well. My antibodies decline a little as time goes on and they are low now. I could get the vaccine but it would do me very little good. If I were to get Covid I would more than likely get the cocktail similar to what President Trump received in the hospital. Thank God for blood donors, they are life savers.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 1, 2021)

ProTruckDriver said:


> My Oncologist said from the looks of my blood work I can't make antibodies very well. My antibodies decline a little as time goes on and they are low now. I could get the vaccine but it would do me very little good. If I were to get Covid I would more than likely get the cocktail similar to what President Trump received in the hospital. Thank God for blood donors, they are life savers.


Thanks for the explanation, yes blood donors are so important and get little praise.


----------



## win231 (Mar 1, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> The vaccine works like it is supposed to work.  It keeps you from getting extremely ill and dying, but if that is the outcome you would prefer then don’t get the vaccine.  Plenty other people will willingly take your shot.


YYYYYup.  If they say it, it's gotta be true.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 1, 2021)

win231 said:


> YYYYYup.  If they say it, it's gotta be true.


Oh you of little faith


----------



## Brookswood (Mar 1, 2021)

911 said:


> I would like to think that the CDC or another group is doing testing with those that have been inoculated with the vaccine and housed with others who have COVID-19.


Most likely it is the Isrealis. They have a very modern medical data system and can get that information easily.


----------



## Brookswood (Mar 1, 2021)

win231 said:


> YYYYYup.  If they say it, it's gotta be true.


Do I detect a hint of sarcasm?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 2, 2021)

win231 said:


> YYYYYup.  If they say it, it's gotta be true.


Win, for once you said something that was absolutely correct! 

They do say that even a broken clock is right twice a day.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 2, 2021)

There have been several devastating illnesses in the past century....measles, polio, smallpox, etc., that have been brought under control with vaccinations.  Covid-19 is just the latest pandemic to hit humanity, and hopefully these vaccines will bring it under control.  In the interim, following the disease specialists recommendations, and getting the vast majority of people vaccinated is the best hope for everyone.  

There are those who might experience major side effects from these shots, but that number seems to be quite low.  IMO, everyone who can tolerate these shots should be planning to get them.  Denying the severity of this illness, and refusing to get vaccinated will only prolong the whole process.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 2, 2021)

About the side effects, I was pretty sick for a day or two. And I normally get no side effects from vaccinations at all.  I read somewhere that the most severe side effects are usually in younger people who have "robust immune systems." 

So I guess my immune system must be robust. If so, that's the only part of me that is!


----------



## win231 (Mar 2, 2021)

Don M. said:


> There have been several devastating illnesses in the past century....measles, polio, smallpox, etc., that have been brought under control with vaccinations.  Covid-19 is just the latest pandemic to hit humanity, and hopefully these vaccines will bring it under control.  In the interim, following the disease specialists recommendations, and getting the vast majority of people vaccinated is the best hope for everyone.
> 
> There are those who might experience major side effects from these shots, but that number seems to be quite low.  IMO, everyone who can tolerate these shots should be planning to get them.  Denying the severity of this illness, and refusing to get vaccinated will only prolong the whole process.


It's funny how no one had to wear a mask after vaccinations for the above-mentioned diseases, but we have to wear masks after Covid vaccinations.  That's what's known as a "Hint" about the vaccine's effectiveness.
Much like, "We have a pill that cures cancer, uh....but you still need chemotherapy & radiation."


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Mar 2, 2021)

win231 said:


> It's funny how no one had to wear a mask after vaccinations for the above-mentioned diseases, but we have to wear masks after Covid vaccinations. That's what's known as a "Hint" about the vaccine's effectiveness.
> Much like, "We have a pill that cures cancer, uh....but you still need chemotherapy & radiation."


My question on this vaccine is: What are the long term effects?? Maybe none, maybe a lot. That unanswered question is scary to me.


----------



## win231 (Mar 2, 2021)

ProTruckDriver said:


> My question on this vaccine is: What are the long term effects?? Maybe none, maybe a lot. That unanswered question is scary to me.


Definitely the other important issue!  Even more important than the vaccine's effectiveness.


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 2, 2021)

I hate wearing masks because I have hearing aids & I wear glasses.  Only wear them under duress but then I'm a guy that worries a lot more about getting cancer than getting Covid-19.  Wearing a mask wouldn't stop cancer.  3,000 people die of cancer in my little province of 1.3 million people.  For the last year 860 have died of Covid.  Like I said, I'm scared of cancer when you look at the odds but I will get the vaccine as soon as it becomes available.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 2, 2021)

ProTruckDriver said:


> My question on this vaccine is: What are the long term effects?? Maybe none, maybe a lot. That unanswered question is scary to me.


Well, I guess we could put all that vaccine in freezers for the next 25 years, while we wait to see what the long term side effects are. A few more million people would die, but we'd be able to tell the few people left on earth that we carefully obeyed super cautious observation of side effects, over the years.

To answer you seriously, Protruckdriver, of course the scientists are keeping records and observing side effects, both long and short term. What makes you think they aren't?


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 2, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Well, I guess we could put all that vaccine in freezers for the next 25 years, while we wait to see what the long term side effects are. A few more million people would die, but we'd be able to tell the few people left on earth that we carefully obeyed super cautious observation of side effects, over the years.
> 
> To answer you seriously, Protruckdriver, of course the scientists are keeping records and observing side effects, both long and short term. What makes you think they aren't?


It takes about 10 years to develop a vaccine and have an idea of it's long term safety.

Of course unfortunately we didn't have the luxury of time to follow through to that end stage.

Yes the scientists are keeping records as we go along.

Point being we nor the scientists know the long term effects. Its impossible to know its safety long term. 

Your comment, "put all that vaccine in freezers for the next 25 years, while we wait to see what the long term side effects are. A few more million people would die, but we'd be able to tell the few people left on earth that we carefully obeyed super cautious observation of side effects, over the years."

Could be turned around such as those vaccinated could be dead in 25 years. 

Who knows at this point. Doesn't matter, we can all speculate pros and cons. Get vaccinated, don't get vaccinated, wait for better treatments whatever.
Personal choice. 

No one should put down those wishing to be vaccinated, just as those who were or are going to be vaccinated shouldn't and has no right to put down those not wanting to be vaccinated or wanting to wait.

Those not wanting to be vaccinated or wanting to wait has no right to put down those who were or want to be vaccinated.

I posted articles and some of them I quoted comments I was worried about, I questioned those comments or reports in an attempt to show my concerns about the vaccines. 

Some of you implied I was uneducated in my scientific understanding, and or my concerns irrational or phobic.

So therefore the above comments are my last ones regarding this vaccine issue.

I will continue to read, and weigh the options and keep my thoughts regarding the vaccines off this forum. ⚘


----------



## Sunny (Mar 2, 2021)

About "having to wear masks," I don't think that will continue very long either. For one thing, spring is coming, we will be spending a lot more time outdoors, and there is no requirement for mask wearing outside. I usually take mine off, when I am walking alone and no one is nearby. Who cares?  If they did care, what law would I be breaking?  I've had both shots and I know I am immune.

Indoors, it gets more complicated. In my own life, I'd mainly be going indoors to eat at a restaurant, and even now, most people in a restaurant are without masks. How else could they eat?  Of course no one will "have to" wear masks.

And I expect to do a certain amount of visiting in private homes. No one who has been vaccinated will expect their friends to wear masks. Our community activities will resume, probably with masks at the beginning, but the masks will come off. From the long lines I see outside of medical facilities, and all the talking I hear about everyone getting the vaccine, it sounds like everyone meeting the age requirements is getting the vaccine. I haven't heard of a single really bad reaction. (I googled the subject, and it seems that the only bad thing that occasionally happens is an allergic reaction, which could happen after taking any medication. That's why they make you wait 15 minutes before going home).

In retail stores, it will probably vary. I've gotten used to buying everything except groceries online anyway, so the mask issue will matter very little to me. The grocery stores will probably hold on to the mask requirement for a while, but I bet sometime in the summer it will be let go. Of course, the more people cooperate with getting the vaccine, the sooner the food stores will loosen up. But at some point, we will reach herd immunity, and no one will "have to" wear anything.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Mar 2, 2021)

Sunny said:


> About "having to wear masks," I don't think that will continue very long either.


That didn't take long. Restrictions lifted in Texas:
https://abcnews.go.com/Health/wireStory/texas-biggest-us-state-lift-covid-19-mask-76208428


----------



## Irwin (Mar 2, 2021)

The side effects from the vaccine pale in comparison to the side effects of the virus, which include permanent damage to thoracic cavity organs and death. 

Getting vaccinated doesn't prevent you from catching the virus; it prevents severe symptoms, so even if you're vaccinated, you can still catch and spread the virus. Drug manufacturers have made the claim that their vaccines are 100% effective in preventing hospitalizations -- a statistic of which I am highly skeptical. Nothing is 100% effective of anything. The most we can hope for is maybe 99%. Even the common cold can be deadly, but that's rare.

With everyone vaccinated, we'll eventually get to the point where everyone will have contracted covid-19 and we'll reach herd immunity to some extent, although having it once doesn't prevent some people from getting it again, but it does seem to for the majority.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 2, 2021)

I got my second dose of Moderna this afternoon. In two weeks, I should be at full efficacy. I have missed 2 dental cleanings, but really looking forward to it by the end of this month.  

_Pertaining to masks_, I will continue to wear it until CDC says differently. One thing I have a problem with is like what happened while standing in line at Costco a few weeks ago. I gave the shopper in front of me enough social distancing. There were also spacing stickers on the floor. But some nut job stood right behind me like we were friends or something.

As an avid walker, I exercise at a large park almost everyday (weather permitting). I have never worn a mask over the last 12 months simply because I'm outdoors and I pay attention to social distancing.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 2, 2021)

ProTruckDriver said:


> That didn't take long. Restrictions lifted in Texas:
> https://abcnews.go.com/Health/wireStory/texas-biggest-us-state-lift-covid-19-mask-76208428


That decision was made by a politician.


----------



## win231 (Mar 2, 2021)

Irwin said:


> The side effects from the vaccine pale in comparison to the side effects of the virus, which include permanent damage to thoracic cavity organs and death.
> 
> Getting vaccinated doesn't prevent you from catching the virus; it prevents severe symptoms, so even if you're vaccinated, you can still catch and spread the virus. Drug manufacturers have made the claim that their vaccines are 100% effective in preventing hospitalizations -- a statistic of which I am highly skeptical. Nothing is 100% effective of anything. The most we can hope for is maybe 99%. Even the common cold can be deadly, but that's rare.
> 
> With everyone vaccinated, we'll eventually get to the point where everyone will have contracted covid-19 and we'll reach herd immunity to some extent, although having it once doesn't prevent some people from getting it again, but it does seem to for the majority.


As for the vaccine "Preventing severe symptoms," that sales pitch is also used for the flu shot....."Your illness will be shorter."  Realistically, we can't expect them to say, "The flu shot is useless but we want you to get it anyway."
Funny, I've known many people who got the flu despite their flu shot & two of them had to be hospitalized for several days.  The shot seemed to make their symptoms more severe.
And a friend who is 65 was told by his doctor to make sure to get a flu shot due to his preexisting condition (another sales pitch).  The day after his shot, he had to be hospitalized with breathing problems.  When he was released 8 days later, the same doctor said, "No more flu shots for you."  Some people's preexisting conditions will be exacerbated by a vaccine.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 3, 2021)




----------

